# Beginner help



## JohnS42 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi! I am a college student at the university of Wisconsin river falls, and I’m looking into trying to hunt for morels this spring. Any tips would be great! And if anyone would like to mentor me/ take me along I would be very grateful!

thank you! 
John


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

what kinda HELP.. You want'n man


----------



## JohnS42 (Mar 4, 2020)

wade said:


> what kinda HELP.. You want'n man


I’m fresh off the press here, so I guess my questions would be what to look for, how to find promising spots, and how to tell morels or other good mushrooms from things that I should not be trying to harvest? Thank you!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

JohnS42 said:


> I’m fresh off the press here, so I guess my questions would be what to look for, how to find promising spots, and how to tell morels or other good mushrooms from things that I should not be trying to harvest? Thank you!


OH.. Oh.. oh...My... Well Sir.. @JohnS42
Well Were to begin...
i suppose first by saying Welcome to Our Site john..
then cut right to requesting that you HELP Me and all of us on here, Right from the start....
BECAUSE i have a straight forward Request of You Sir...OK?


----------



## JohnS42 (Mar 4, 2020)

Okay, what’s your request?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank You John...
I'm Requesting that you go to home page click on Forums..
then scroll to any State of your choosing to begin with..
scroll back and find the most popular thread for that state ..go back a few years like 2017.. start there Read...
Read the whole year every page


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

ill be back with mor later today John


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, that was awkward...

Hello John. Wisconsin seems to be a great state to hunt. I’m from Ohio and haven’t ever hunted there. They do seem to do quite well there from what I’ve seen. The elm trees that have just died are what you want to figure out first. There’s a lot of information on this site to take in to consideration. A general rule that can be followed is when the lilacs are blooming, it’s time to go shrooming. They’ll be out there for sure then, but have also probably been out for a little bit too. Especially in microclimates. You’ll figure those out better with experience. I’d say when the dandelions start blooming in masses and the tulips bloom, start searching and focusing on south facing hills. Good luck!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy John @JohnS42
and to Any New Folks on here. 
We Welcome You to Enjoy and be Happy. 
so..if you will go or have now gone back a few years and begin reading forward till present..
you be finding yourself self..
as if you are almost out there living and learning and exploring and enjoying right beside all of us Awesome Caracters..
Woodsman Outdoorsman Naturalist
self Reliant Last of the Frontiersmen..
its an Everything Read...
a Novel, a Poem, a Love story,
an Adventure, a Hunters log, and a Drama
a Comedy, a Documentary..
its Also a Family with a Love for the Hunt
its a Legacy..and its More.. its Anything and its Everything..
and any Questions that anyone has are already Answered in all our Pages and Postings Past...
After Reading You Should Feel Good..
You Will Know Us..
just all Good Good.. And Win Win
So John ...Read Read... Enjoy Enjoy
then Come back and Join in with us
and then Ask Questions..
Many of Us have Hunted, Hundreds and Hundreds again of Miles Loving looking Enjoying Learning.. Finding Morels and Other Fungi... and we are all good Friendly Folks here...
and We will Help You John..
Still i think Yourself putting in the Efforts Reading up to date Local and in near by States
is of the First and Most Help with Benefits you can gain in No other way.
go back John.. go back a few years
and Read who we are and where we've been .. Then Join in With us Now..
@JohnS42
Thank You Sir
from Wade..


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

If it's truly your first newbie year it's going to be tough you have to know what time to look and pretty much everything else is going to slow you down unless you already know your trees and plants well. The places that grow morels are usually pretty easy to access in public parks. Try to find a wooded area that has a water feature usually a creek is best. The first year you look for spots just run around like a maniac until you find some morels, then figure out why they're there figure out the pattern and repeat. Another clever way to figure out some spots is to hunt the people that are hunting them😉


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

I have only been hunting mushrooms for a few years, I stumbled across one and became obsessed. I read many about many states and years on this forum. Bought a few books and read. When I hike I take notes of soil temps, trees, plants, leaves, and anything that catches my eye. In the reading, notes, and observation it seems like when they are there, I have been able to find them. So like Wade shared read, and good luck. hikethehills


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's another idea. Go to You Tube and search for "Learn Your Land". Quite a valuable website concerning widl gathering!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Here's another idea. Go to You Tube and search for "Learn Your Land". Quite a valuable website concerning widl gathering!


That’s a good suggestion. THX’z


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi oldelm how's life treating you. I have to get out scouting soon, the season comes up fast. I sure miss my pup, didn't realize how much I hiked with him. Good luck this year. Ya learn your land is awesome.


----------

